

Simple command-line utility to create test accounts for your Facebook apps. - deadroxy
https://github.com/frestyl/facebook_test_accounts

======
plasma
Thanks!

Does this actually register profiles?

I've had to do some FB development recently, and was really surprised (and
annoyed) that I couldn't test my private application without having to
register a new, public profile, where people could see wall posts pointing to
localhost from a test service I wrote.

